# longest lasting tire



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

whats the longest lasting radial tire? i'm sure there is another thread about this somewhere. i searched


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MudLite XTR's are probably the most popular Radial. Bighorns are another really popular Radial that last and last. Wont be as good in the mud but, awesome everywhere else.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

3000 miles on my bighorns and still lookin great


----------



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

got 27 big horns on mine, with 180 hr's. still got a lot of bite left.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I had put over 2300 miles on a set of XTRs and they still had 80% of the tread left.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i like the xtr's


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Mudlite XTR's FTW!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Good mud tires would be bi/tri claws or the kenda bearclaws. The bi/tri claws ride really smooth too.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 7, 2010)

my old mudbugs are tough as nails but not radials


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i traded down some 28 backs for the 27xrt's and i love them


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i'm picking up a set of big horns when my tires wear down. theres a lot of hard pack here and rocks


----------

